# Please post your favourite Dutch 'scapes



## George Farmer (8 Aug 2010)

Are there any fans of the Dutch style out there; it seems most UK enthusiasts  prefer the Nature Aquarium style?

If so, please post images or links to your favourite Dutch tanks.

Thanks in advance,
George


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (8 Aug 2010)

fluo from aquaplantexchange.nl, this guy is my absolute hero...

dutch and natural combined:


----------



## George Farmer (8 Aug 2010)

Very nice.  I've seen the last one, but the first two are new to me.

Thanks very much.  It's really appreciated!


----------



## NeilW (9 Aug 2010)

Excuse my ignorance but to be honest I havn't seen many Dutch 'scapes altogether.  Maybe its because the NA style is more popular in the UK.  Any links of where to find this elusive breed of tank?  Aren't 'true' Dutch 'scapes few and far between where the rules are so stringent?


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (9 Aug 2010)

not sure if this is considred dutch, but it is still cool






@neil - check out http://www.nbat.nl/aquarium/aquar_lhk.html then click on all the Gezelschapsaquaria links to see the competitors and winners.

this is one of the oughest, if not THE toughest competitions, as the judges come to your house to view your tank in person. so no photoshopping. points also get deducted for messy wires, cabinets, basically everything needs to be perfect.


----------



## George Farmer (9 Aug 2010)

Another nice example, and thanks for the link too.  Some awesome tanks on there.  Very different, which is refreshing.


----------



## Paulus (9 Aug 2010)

enjoy 

Beginpagina > Keuringen - Foto Album

and the (i don't know how many times he won competitions, but he won a lot of them) most impressive tank is from willem van wezel:







tank making of: 
	Willem van Wezel, uw aquariumadviseur


----------



## Paulus (9 Aug 2010)

more photo's from fluo's tank 

http://www.aquaforum.nl/ubb/ultimatebb. ... tml#000000


----------



## John Starkey (11 Aug 2010)

I think my old 450ltr looked pretty good in its day,  ,
regards,
john.


----------



## George Farmer (17 Aug 2010)

Brilliant, guys!  Thanks ever so much.


----------



## viktorlantos (17 Aug 2010)




----------



## Nick16 (17 Aug 2010)

*george gathers inspiration* 

i can feel a new scape coming along....


----------



## George Farmer (17 Aug 2010)

Another super example, Viktor!  Thanks very much. 



			
				Nick16 said:
			
		

> *george gathers inspiration*
> 
> i can feel a new scape coming along....


Yep!  Just ordered 70 odd pots of 14 different species - mostly stems...  

No prizes for guessing what style of 'scape!


----------



## flygja (18 Aug 2010)

Fluo's scape is also my favourite. It's been my lab PC's wallpaper for 2 or 3 years now. After looking at gorgeous NA scapes all day, its refreshing to get into the lab and look at Fluo's. Ok ok I'm being a nerd here I know


----------



## Vivarium (23 Aug 2010)

Inspirational ideas:

http://www.vivariumbeurs.nl/index.php?o ... 38&lang=nl

http://www.vivariumbeurs.nl/index.php?o ... 38&lang=nl

http://www.vivariumbeurs.nl/index.php?o ... 38&lang=nl


----------



## Vivarium (23 Aug 2010)

Furthermore, eventhough Bjorns (Fluo) scape is stunning, it cannot be called a Dutch scape as it leans more towards a seprate style between Dutch and Nature.


----------

